
Skype for iPhone now with video calls - ssclafani
http://blogs.skype.com/en/2010/12/iphone_video_calls.html
======
dave1619
Does skype on iPhone allow you to receive calls in the background?

~~~
pilif
If you are running iOS 4, then yes.

It quite quickly drains your battery though when running. And it'll ring and
vibrate whenever you get an IM message, even when you are at your computer
chatting and thus aware of the IM conversation going on.

For these two reasons, I personally don't run skype in the background

~~~
christophe971
Strange, after a certain amount of time (20 minutes ? more ?), I just don't
receive skype calls anymore on the iphone, even when the app is in the
foreground.

If I make a skype call, I can now receive calls/IM for some time, even in the
background.

Is that a normal behavior ?

~~~
taitems
I believe that in iOS, priority is given to recently used applications. When
RAM dwindles, low priority applications are flat out killed. Source? This is
going off my vague recollection of the background process flowchart PDF
someone posted a while ago.

~~~
StavrosK
This is my entirely unsupported understanding as well, but I've seen it happen
when using backgrounder. On low memory conditions, background apps were
killed.

------
colombian
And Android is still left with a hardly usable app that can only be used on
the Verizon network :(

~~~
tensor
I don't understand. I downloaded skype on a nexus s using a canadian carrier
without issue. It seemed to work fine. Is it somehow different for other
android phones?

~~~
david2777
Yeah, Skype Mobile is for Verizon. This one works great for me.
<http://www.appbrain.com/app/skype/com.skype.raider>

~~~
the1pato
No, there is Skype for Android (which is available for any carrier), it's just
"wifi only" in the U.S., but most people should be able to get their hands on
the non-U.S. version if they know how to use google.

~~~
axod
The sheer suckiness of US networks never ceases to amaze. For a supposed
'technology' country it's amazing how backward they are, and just how much
they have customers by the balls. And the customers don't seem to mind.

~~~
stcredzero
We mind. Some of us at least. (Which is why I ponied up for a Canadian iPhone
4, do not have a cellphone contract, and use a 4G mobile hotspot.)

------
jperras
Other than the ability to make video calls to a computer/laptop, I'm not sure
how this is an improvement from Apple's "FaceTime".

I suppose that if you own an older iPhone/iPod or an iPad and want to receive
video calls but _not_ have the ability to broadcast your own video, then this
is a much appreciated update.

~~~
aresant
Two big changes:

\- you can video chat with people without an apple FaceTime compatible
product.

\- you can use it over 3G unlike FaceTime which is limited to wifi

~~~
cubicle67
\- you can do voice only calls, which means your iPod Touch is now a phone

~~~
grinich
You could do that before the update.

~~~
cubicle67
thanks, I had no idea. I thought it was still text only

------
gabea
I just tried this out and it is awesome.

